
Under Trump the future of Net Neutrality and broadband is uncertain - legodt
https://www.engadget.com/2016/11/09/under-trump-the-future-of-net-neutrality-and-broadband-is-uncert/
======
aurizon
I think Trump knows his broad base of voters want broad band and net
neutrality. This is his chance to "drain the Washington swamp"

